# Suit or nice top for interviews



## elainem (19 Apr 2013)

Hi! 
I haven't been to an interview in years. I have one next week. I cann locate a work suit anywhere - blazer and trousers that fits and looks well. I have a nice black and white top and black trousers that I was goingn to wear instead - is this suitable for an interview - it's so long since I did an interview - 10 years - that I don't know what to wear. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Tired Paul (19 Apr 2013)

Depending on the position but I'd say a suit always.


----------



## wbbs (19 Apr 2013)

Not necessarily a matching suit but I would definitely go with jacket & trousers/skirt/dress.  I would not just wear a top no matter how nice.  Next have some great work clothes at the moment, Dunnes also have very nice work style dresses and cheap co ordinating jackets, would be very smart and suitable for interview, even Penneys have lots of jackets, quality not as good obviously but you would get away with it especially when brand new, Penneys stuff only starts to fall apart after a few washes.


----------



## Knuttell (22 Apr 2013)

No ifs buts etc a suit,anything else just seems to say

 "I really don't take this seriously..yawn"

Invest in a decent conservative navy suit (that fits) Louis Copeland summer sale is the time to buy this and will last,new white shirt, tasteful conservative tie,blacks socks and decent black shoes (AVOID pointy fashion thingys) and you're in with as good a chance as any of the other candidates who make the effort.

The guy wearing the Simpsons socks and the novelty tie with stains on it really is just wasting everyone's time or he would be if I were interviewing him.


----------



## mandelbrot (22 Apr 2013)

Knuttell said:


> No ifs buts etc a suit,anything else just seems to say
> 
> "I really don't take this seriously..yawn"
> 
> ...



The OP is a lady.

And even Louis' summer sale is beyond a lot of people, particularly if they're unemployed.


----------



## amtc (22 Apr 2013)

I'm throwing out a pile of good quality suits if you need one- all dry cleaned...


----------



## SarahMc (22 Apr 2013)

A plain, not patterned dress and smart jacket is a good alternative to a suit. Have you looked in Tesco, the larger stores have a good workwear section. Debenhams are good too.

I think you really do need to wear a smart jacket.


----------



## eldiablo (3 May 2013)

Hi amtc,

If you have suits you no longer need, a charity called "Dress for Sucess", does great work helping low income women get back into the workforce by providing suitable clothing, interview skills etc. Their link is 

I am not affiliated with them but have taken part in some fund raising events and have been really impressed with what they do.


----------



## amtc (4 May 2013)

eldiablo said:


> Hi amtc,
> 
> If you have suits you no longer need, a charity called "Dress for Sucess", does great work helping low income women get back into the workforce by providing suitable clothing, interview skills etc. Their link is
> 
> I am not affiliated with them but have taken part in some fund raising events and have been really impressed with what they do.



Thanks, I've mailed them!


----------



## my2leftfeet (9 May 2013)

*Dress for Success*

This sounds brilliant - have never heard of them and I have a lot of appropriate clothing to donate.
Thanks!


----------



## annR (9 May 2013)

I've just emailed them as well


----------



## amtc (14 May 2013)

Bit off putting - three weeks later, no email, no call. Those of us trying to do our best - 

I counted in excess of 10 Planet suits, 25 M&S suits, several Betty Jackson suits, two John Rocha ones, a couple Quin and Donnelly and no reply. 

I hate this lack of follow up!


----------



## elainem (14 May 2013)

*Suit or nice top for interview?*

Hi! All, thanks for replies. I eventually got a navy M&S suit - unfortunatley it cost aout e130 for the jacket and trousers - and it wasn't quite the style I would normally like, but it was the only one that ticked most of the boxes - and the interview when well.


----------



## annR (14 May 2013)

AMTC
that's a pity, I got a call back right away.  The gist of it was that they don't usually get donations from individuals so are not really set up to collect from you, unless a volunteer just happens to live in your area. Otherwise you have to bring them to a special collection box on the second floor of Arnotts.  PM me if you want the number of the lady I spoke to.


----------

